# Tagless Pallets



## dogburtguy (Jan 16, 2008)

Action makes a pallet that prints the front and a tag at the same time.

Link: Shop Products | Action Engineering

Anyone use these? How do they work?

Thanks


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

Dogburtguy,

Thanks for your interest and sorry for the late reply. Livingston Systems talked with Action Engineering about licensing our patented technology but the Tag Along™ style platen is currently only available through Livingston Systems.

To answer your question though, we have had very good feedback. If color and mesh size work out on the particular job, it can save a lot of time and money. Very quick ROI. They work as regular platens too so there is no need to change them out if your subsequent job(s) aren't using the tag area. You will need to flash after printing the tag so you don't smear the ink when unloading of course.

Darren


----------



## dogburtguy (Jan 16, 2008)

I use M&R Sportsman machines. This platen looks like it will only work on a manual. is that correct?


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

We have some aluminum prototypes and are working out pricing and details right now. Stay tuned.

Darren


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

dogburtguy said:


> I use M&R Sportsman machines. This platen looks like it will only work on a manual. is that correct?


Dogburtguy,

Here is a video of our Tag Along aluminum platen running on an M&R automatic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAa04EATfdY

Darren


----------

